# Wireless Joey Range



## Happs

I am new to DISH well almost, system is to be installed in 5 days. I am a current DIRECTV customer and have been for a few years. I am tired of the Genie locking up and or being so sluggish that it sometimes takes 30 seconds to respond. I requested a HR44 and they can't commit so I am dumping them.

My question is.....what is the range of the Wireless Joey.

On my order I have the Hopper, Super Joey and Joey.....then I saw they now have wireless so I called. Of course I was talking to India with so much noise in the background that I could hardly hear her, or even understand her. I asked if I would replace the Joey with the Wireless Joey. She would have to check with someone. She found out that they only recommend a next room installation, like 5 or 6 feet. I told her I would like to have the Wireless Joey at least 15 feet away and she did not recommend that distance.

Well they talk about being able to take it with you out on the porch or to a room that has difficult access. I find it hard to believe that a limited access room would only be 5 feet or less from the hub.

Do anyone have input on the range and quality that I could expect from the Wireless Joey alternative?


----------



## [email protected] Network

The range of the wireless joey is about one room adjacent to the wireless access unit. We don't have the exact range available. The main function of it is to provide a solution so you don't have to have wires running in the room.


----------



## BillJ

The 5 or 6 feet sounds ridiculous. Only would work if the walls were back to back. I've been thinking I could install two Hoppers on one level of the house with wired connections and install wireless Joeys upstairs in the bedrooms. But with 8 foot ceilings and a few more feet through floor and over to the actual TV location I guess that won't work. 

Makes me wonder why Dish even offers a wireless product. I think most people would expect it to work throughout the house in the same way a home wireless network works.


----------



## Wilf

I think what you are asking for is a receiver that converts the programming to WiFi streaming - which I suspect is a no-no (media oligarchs don't want us to have too much fun). True wireless HDTV is hard to do - physics gets in the way, thus the distance limitation.

Hopefully things will get better when the transition to iptv is complete.


----------



## RBA

It is more a question of how many walls need to be penetrated than it is a question of distance..


----------



## Jim5506

Anecdotally, I have heard not to expect good reception with the wireless Joey through 2 walls.

Wires are your friend, use them.


----------



## djlong

My Hopper with Sling is at one end of the house - right up against the garage. The wireless Joey is in a bedroom clear on the other side of the house at least 40+ feet away - through walls, furniture and a refrigerator. Haven't had any problems here once it synced up (which took a couple of tries) during the installation.


----------



## BillJ

djlong said:


> My Hopper with Sling is at one end of the house - right up against the garage. The wireless Joey is in a bedroom clear on the other side of the house at least 40+ feet away - through walls, furniture and a refrigerator. Haven't had any problems here once it synced up (which took a couple of tries) during the installation.


That's more what I would expect. Can't believe DISH doesn't know the range. I had a nice reply to another question from DIRT but didn't answer the part about range. Maybe I'll try tech support. They ought to know the answer.


----------



## bnewt

djlong said:


> My Hopper with Sling is at one end of the house - right up against the garage. The wireless Joey is in a bedroom clear on the other side of the house at least 40+ feet away - through walls, furniture and a refrigerator. Haven't had any problems here once it synced up (which took a couple of tries) during the installation.


now that is more of the answer that I want to hear as well

really want to make the switch from 2 722's to 2 hoppers w/sling & a wireless joey.........but everytime I get ready to make the call, I read a thread like this that puts me on hold


----------

